# Neem Oil?



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been asked at market lately about neem oil, and if I use it and can carry it... I haven't really looked in depth at neem, other than to know some people use it in acne and dog soaps. I read up on it some today, and I see it smells like a combo of garlic & peanuts :ick Have any of you used neem? What in the world covers the smell? I can't believe someone wants to buy it straight!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a facial lotion I made with a bit of neem in it. A little Lavender EO covers it nicely but I did not use a large amount. I also don't think it smells as bad as I had heard straight out of the bottle.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have used lots of neem products.
I have a toothpaste with neem and dog shampoo with neem and a powder for insects made of the bark.
We use the extract to mix our own medicated topical ointments. It is good stuff.
The smell is earthy and rich. Preconceived notions of what smells good seldom apply to herbal remedies.
Ever smell Mayapple tincture- now that takes some getting used to!
If they want it straight they need to know that it is actually kindof a wax like substance at room temp and needs to be softened in warm water before use. 
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't used neem except for insect control as all I have read is that it inhibits fertility and pg women should be careful. Thus I don't use it in products for sale.


----------

